# my first rescue of the month



## feathergrass (Nov 16, 2011)

this morning i get a phone call from my daughters day care lady she says help my dogs have attacked a frilly can you come help i got it off them but now its just leaning against the sliding door 
so i say yeah sure and she comes picks me and my girl up and i go to get this *frilly*

oh hes currently at the vets now and they will ring me and let me know when to pick him up to rehab at my place 







hes very beautiful and not a frilly lol



OK folks an update my lil rescued frillyless as we have called him is staying in the vets for a night or two seems hes not eating and is not at all a happy chappy ..The vets have phoned me and i will call them tomorrow afternoon and see how he is and either pick him up then or phone bakc on friday


----------



## Nayla (Nov 16, 2011)

What type is that?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice "frilly", people always call them that, lol.
Could you see and amage?


----------



## Beard (Nov 16, 2011)

Nayla its a Bearded dragon. Alot of people call them frilly's.


----------



## Danster (Nov 16, 2011)

Good luck with your Eastern Beardie; I have a rescued one myself had him for about 3 months now he would only eat out of my hand, he has a disfigured lower jaw from a car. I believe a strong bond grows with rescues; my beardie will actually follow me around the yard on his walks and climbs up yr leg and under yr chin when he wants to feel safe. I would have loved to release him though he is still not eating by himself and NSW Wildlife are going to grant me an owners certificate after I supply a report from my vet. All the best and good on you for giving this fella a fighting chance!!


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Nov 16, 2011)

It is an amazing job that you guys do, well done. I have often wanted to do this however I feel due to my relevant inexperience (had reptiles for 5 years) and lack of knowledge in some areas, it would not be in the best interest of the animals. However, given another 5 or so years of experience I will definetly look at something like this.


----------



## feathergrass (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks Danster hes so beautiful and sitting here trying not to reach for the phone and calling the vet to see how he is and if i can come get him yet
thankfully we have a big yard and a reserve over the fence so if hes able to be saved and he comes back here he will not have far to go for home  

sagara the only real experience i have with reps is from nz geckos have read heaps and heaps abou beardies and my own are due this month to arrive 
apart from reading lots i have been pestering everyone about beardies trying to soak up all the info i can get  and my local vets been a great help cos i find alsorts of hurt animals on my morning walks but this is my first for the year hurt beardie


----------



## CHEWY (Nov 16, 2011)

sagara_cp_2006 said:


> It is an amazing job that you guys do, well done. I have often wanted to do this however I feel due to my relevant inexperience (had reptiles for 5 years) and lack of knowledge in some areas, it would not be in the best interest of the animals. However, given another 5 or so years of experience I will definetly look at something like this.



You have to start somewhere. I think 5 years experience is enough to become a volunteer.
You don't need to be a carer, you can start off as a rescuer. You go out a catch the injured/unwanted (by unwanted, I mean people who live by the bush and don't like the local reptiles in their yard) and then drop them to a vet/carer/back into the bush.

Charity organisations such as WIRES always need more volunteers, and actually working with the animals and people who have the experience is a great way to extend your own knowledge.


----------



## Tristan (Nov 16, 2011)

oh i hope your rare frill-less frilly pulls through


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 16, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance, as i have always had a fear of lizards......i would be one of those people who called them frilly's  So bearded dragons & frilly's are 2 different lizards or is there just no such thing as a 'frilly'? Sorry for such a silly question, but i am actually very interested now, as i have been trying to 'get brave' & overcome my fear, my partner & children want lizards, so i have been spending time with & trying to handle my sister in laws 'frilly's'.......which is what i believed they were called......they do have frills 

Hope your rescue gets the all clear anyway, even though i am afraid, i do find them to be very beautiful to look at!


----------



## Tristan (Nov 16, 2011)

they are 2 differant animals see below

frilled neck lizard - Google Search

eastern bearded dragon - Google Search

Frillies have that awesome frill they show when threatened etc when its down you can see the folds of skin that make the frill flat against the lizards neck/body

the bearded dragon has a beard below its mouth that it puffs up when threatened but its not as impressive as the frillies


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for that Tristan. My in laws do have frilled necks! The difference is quite obvious, i had just never really paid much attention!


----------



## miss2 (Nov 16, 2011)

bel, can handle snakes but not lizards? isnt it usually the other way around? haha im petrified of snakes!!


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 16, 2011)

miss2 said:


> bel, can handle snakes but not lizards? isnt it usually the other way around? haha im petrified of snakes!!



I know right! Its so weird, & something that has always drove me mad cause i also dont understand it! But i literally freak if a lizard comes near me!


----------



## Nayla (Nov 16, 2011)

He looks completely different to any beardies I have ever seen. Looks like he has had a hard life


----------



## feathergrass (Nov 16, 2011)

Nayla said:


> He looks completely different to any beardies I have ever seen. Looks like he has had a hard life



they have told me is is rather old he is a beautiful dragon though and we have fingers crossed hes got no internal injuries and that is lack of wanting to move too far and lack of intrest in food is a temp thing ...has a few battle scars but other than that hes lovely


----------



## Nayla (Nov 16, 2011)

Hopefully he turns out to be quite healthy and just in need of a good feed & some TLC. Can they guess at an age? How long is he?


----------



## ajandj (Nov 17, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, as i have always had a fear of lizards......i would be one of those people who called them frilly's  So bearded dragons & frilly's are 2 different lizards or is there just no such thing as a 'frilly'? Sorry for such a silly question, but i am actually very interested now, as i have been trying to 'get brave' & overcome my fear, my partner & children want lizards, so i have been spending time with & trying to handle my sister in laws 'frilly's'.......which is what i believed they were called......they do have frills
> 
> Hope your rescue gets the all clear anyway, even though i am afraid, i do find them to be very beautiful to look at!



I really don't think you are ignorant... when Sara (5 yrs old) tells the mums at kinder that we have a bearded dragon, they automatically assume that she is refering to a frilly
Having said that.. you are a very strange person..... snakes on one hand and lizards on the other...snakes fine to handle and crawl on you but lizards aren't.. LMAO.. i am absolutely terrified of snakes but l have grown to love and trust my Yoda


----------



## adfel (Nov 17, 2011)

He is beautiful... I have the same "gift" you do... All the hurt and sick animals for some reason turn up at my house or I find them on my way places... They must know that your a good person and will look after them


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 17, 2011)

:cry: Strange......now you have hurt my heart! :lol: Nah, i know, it is really weird, but others have mentioned being afraid of lizards & not snakes.......so i know i am not the only one! It bugs me a bit, cause i try really hard to pick them up, ive even tried having others put them on my hand for me......  i cried! I really have no idea why, all i do know is that when they look at me, i get goosebumps on top of goosebumps!


----------



## adfel (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe its the rough scales and claws they have... I was terrified of both lizards and snakes until we got them 



Bel711 said:


> :cry: Strange......now you have hurt my heart! :lol: Nah, i know, it is really weird, but others have mentioned being afraid of lizards & not snakes.......so i know i am not the only one! It bugs me a bit, cause i try really hard to pick them up, ive even tried having others put them on my hand for me......  i cried! I really have no idea why, all i do know is that when they look at me, i get goosebumps on top of goosebumps!


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, im not sure......my parrot has claws, & im ok with them, it confuses the hell out of me! I do hope the OP has good news about this 'old boy' though, as i said, although i am afraid of them, i do love to watch them.......so long as they dont watch me back!


----------



## feathergrass (Nov 17, 2011)

Nayla said:


> Hopefully he turns out to be quite healthy and just in need of a good feed & some TLC. Can they guess at an age? How long is he?



he is about a foot?? long i dont know how to tell the age but the vets said he was a *lovely old boy* so about 7 years give or take?



adfel said:


> He is beautiful... I have the same "gift" you do... All the hurt and sick animals for some reason turn up at my house or I find them on my way places... They must know that your a good person and will look after them


 thanks its odd i dont think i have a gift or anything its more like a compulsion i see a hurt lost or sick animal and i have to help or i feel guilty lol i am such a sad puppy i know  

and Bel I dont think your strange i dont think thats strange at all i like most animals and have a fear of mice and rats lol yet i love chinchillas and sugar gliders i love snakes but dont have any really want one but am scared of them for no reason at all that i can think of so i will be getting a childs or a stims soon as i move out cos for someone who is scared of snakes i would love to have a green tree python


----------



## Danster (Nov 17, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, as i have always had a fear of lizards......i would be one of those people who called them frilly's  So bearded dragons & frilly's are 2 different lizards or is there just no such thing as a 'frilly'? Sorry for such a silly question, but i am actually very interested now, as i have been trying to 'get brave' & overcome my fear, my partner & children want lizards, so i have been spending time with & trying to handle my sister in laws 'frilly's'.......which is what i believed they were called......they do have frills
> 
> Hope your rescue gets the all clear anyway, even though i am afraid, i do find them to be very beautiful to look at!



Hi Bel; there is a big difference in the temperament between a frilly and a beardie. Maybe a good way to overcome your fear is to watch someone handle an adult beardie even on youtube or the net. You will be amazed at how affectionate they are; I was sceptical in the early days and didn`t believe a reptile could actually enjoy human contact, but now, with my own rescued fella and stories by countless others, I know that most of them love a scratch under the beard or the back of their head. My beardie was a wild lizard 3 months ago; now he walks up my leg, onto my arm, and nudges my hand till i scratch him. I will put a video of this on this site as not many people believe this!! They are definitely a great pet to have and I would recommend a beardie to anyone young or old!


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Danster, i will give it a try, a work mate has beardies, i will talk to him. Of the 3 frilly's the in laws have though there is only one that doesnt like handling too much, the other 2 are alot like your beardie you above, they follow my sister in law around, they try climb up her arms & legs, they are really really friendly.......im just really really wuss! :lol:


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 17, 2011)

It looks like a mix between a beardie, a black soil and a mountain dragon. Cool looking guy. He doesn't look to thin. If he gets back to eating he should be fine. I normally use eating as a sign of health. The first thing they seem to do is stop eating


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 18, 2011)

It looks like a male but I cannot tell for sure from the angle of the pics. It is typical of a dragon that is not feeling well – dark coloured and subdued posture. There are no obvious wounds visible from this angle but it is clearly not happy about its recent past experience. Barring any internal injuries, it should bounce back fairly quickly. They are pretty resilient lizards.

I have every confidence in your ability to rehabilitate this fellow.

Blue


----------



## feathergrass (Nov 18, 2011)

UPDATE!
well Mr wild Beardie ( Jo yard for short cos he was in jo's yard) is being relsead today someone from the clinic is bringing him to my place and i am taking him and his escort into the reserve where he more than likely came from and we will be releasing him 

Yes Blue he is a he : and he has bounced back real well so sometime today he will be getting one last rub rom me and a stern talking to about NOT going into a yard with any furry critters in it ( i hope he listens...i get crap for talking to lizards frogs birds and such but hey i like talking to them) 
a HUGE THANK YOU to everyones positivity on here and i hope you all have a great weekend and love your reps and pets well!
Karla


----------

